# closed



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

hi there everyone
i feel like doing some pixel icons of your mayors!
they will be 50 x 50 and animated (blinking), so you can use them as icons on sites like deviantart, and so on.

post your mayors & your offers
tbt bells & in-game bells are best! <3






full bodies are EXTREME BRIBES.. EXXXXXXXTREME





CUSTOM VILLAGERS!
i will create a custom villager for you; pick a gender, colours, clothing, and any other details you want!















NEW!~ LIMITED
Sinnnnnnce im getting bored using my icon base.. i want to practice doing freehand from-scratch pixels
they will be a grab bag, meaning you might get anything from a headshot to fullbody to charac+background to mini icons to something.....  (mini icons will only have 8 colours)
these will be 200 tbt/ 2m
price change due to extreme difficulty
all previous offers presenting 100 tbt are still vaild 
​


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

Let me edit this!


----------



## mob (Apr 5, 2014)

only mayors? o: i'd love a custom one for my dA


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

gamzee said:


> only mayors? o: i'd love a custom one for my dA


oh no i'm open for other characters too c:
i just said mayors as it fits in with the animal crossing community!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

That icon looks awesome! I'd love to make an offer if you were doing villagers too ^^


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> That icon looks awesome! I'd love to make an offer if you were doing villagers too ^^



i love drawing animals so yes i can do villagers : D


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

Could you do dogs?


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

Karen said:


> Could you do dogs?



if its a cute dog ;D


----------



## radical6 (Apr 5, 2014)

omg i love your art its so cute
mayor ref


Spoiler



View attachment 37962



100 tbt bells and 5m acnl? this is my first time offering for art so im not too sure whats a good price


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

tsundere said:


> omg i love your art its so cute
> mayor ref
> 
> 
> ...



wah thanks & cute!
thats a great offer! <3
are those the outfits i can pick from? or do i have to do the one with the gas mask ; u;; (i suck at facial coverings)


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> i love drawing animals so yes i can do villagers : D



Sweet! Do you do kangaroos? (I understand if they are too hard to do) ^^;


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

Idk how much to offer ... 2-4mill?


----------



## mob (Apr 5, 2014)

aight cool, i can offer 4mil? [x]


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

rayquaza128 said:


> Sweet! Do you do kangaroos? (I understand if they are too hard to do) ^^;


i haven't tried drawing them before, but i'm up to experiment!



- - - Post Merge - - -



Karen said:


> Idk how much to offer ... 2-4mill?



both of them or just one? c:
i'll experiment with them : D


----------



## radical6 (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> wah thanks & cute!
> thats a great offer! <3
> are those the outfits i can pick from? or do i have to do the one with the gas mask ; u;; (i suck at facial coverings)


oh those are just mannequins i didnt move oops. and yeah i meant the one with the gas mask sorry.


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

If both 6mill?


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

Does it have to be mayor? Would you be willing to do a non AC OC?


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

tsundere said:


> oh those are just mannequins i didnt move oops. and yeah i meant the one with the gas mask sorry.



ohh alright, sorry i'll have to say no :c
if you have any other characters though, let me know <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnii said:


> Does it have to be mayor? Would you be willing to do a non AC OC?



i'm up for any characters <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Karen said:


> If both 6mill?



hm alright i'll try c:
genders?


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 5, 2014)

Female ~


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)

Could you do my oc froggie? for 4 mil? O:


Spoiler: really bigg











If you can't I'd like one of my mayor with a white feather! c:


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

gamzee said:


> aight cool, i can offer 4mil? [x]


accepted!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> i haven't tried drawing them before, but i'm up to experiment!



Sweet! Can you make a Rooney icon? :3 How many bells would that be? 2-3mil? (I'm bad at making offers) ^^; I can pay more if needed?


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

Great!

Refs: [x] [x] [x]

200 TBT? will that be okay?


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Could you do my oc froggie? for 4 mil? O:
> 
> If you can't I'd like one of my mayor with a white feather! c:


white feather would be great c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> white feather would be great c:



Here's a ref! 





Thank you so much! ;v;


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Great!
> 
> Refs: [x] [x] [x]
> 
> 200 TBT? will that be okay?


fftt adorable 
accepted!

- - - Post Merge - - -

u_u wooo very busy!
i'll check the rest when i finish one commission

busy busy busy! : D


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> fftt adorable
> accepted!



hehe thank youu! <33 
great! I can't waittt


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 5, 2014)

1. would real people be okay?
2. if not I would still love one of one of my mayors or my favorite character from a manga
3. I can't pick yet and have an assignment so I'll come back


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 5, 2014)

Can you do a comission for both of my mayors? :3 One is my main and the other is my cycling mayor  But if you could also do one for a non AC character that would be awesome! :3 I'd offer 3 million for each one :3
References:
Main Mayor


Spoiler






Non-AC Mayor


Spoiler






Cycling town Mayor


Spoiler










If you absolutely cannot do the non-ac mayor then that's fine 
Another image reference is also my signature! <3 Thanks!


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 5, 2014)

It's not a request, but I think it'd be cool if you did some popular villagers. That's like a request for everyone.


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 5, 2014)

Can you do my mayor please? I'd love to make it my icon on deviantart <3


Spoiler: My Mayor






I can offer 4 million ^^


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> hehe thank youu! <33
> great! I can't waittt







here we go!
hope you like it


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

Wow that is so adorable!
That's gonna be my new icon on deviantart <3
thank you so much :3

I'll go give you the tbt bells now


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

no problem! & thankyou for commissioning me

next one n- n 
//sore fingers

- - - Post Merge - - -




Cuhdalie said:


> If you absolutely cannot do the non-ac mayor then that's fine
> Another image reference is also my signature! <3 Thanks!



hmm i will do your first mayor! <3


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> no problem! & thankyou for commissioning me
> 
> next one n- n
> //sore fingers
> ...



WoO! Okies!


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> 1. would real people be okay?
> 2. if not I would still love one of one of my mayors or my favorite character from a manga
> 3. I can't pick yet and have an assignment so I'll come back



real people are fine, but i prefer fake stuff  c:


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

of course! ; v ;
also just wondering, do you have a deviantart?


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> of course! ; v ;
> also just wondering, do you have a deviantart?



http://forestdeerr.deviantart.com/
its a new acc.. full of old stuff and its unorganised c:


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 5, 2014)

alright thanks! don't worry about it. ill go check it out c;


----------



## Deareux (Apr 5, 2014)

How many TBT bells would be reasonable?


----------



## doveling (Apr 5, 2014)

Deareux said:


> How many TBT bells would be reasonable?



as much as you feel like my arts worth : D
jokes, i don't know n - n
offer?

- - - Post Merge - - -




lynn105 said:


> Here's a ref!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



would it be ok if i don't include the glasses? ; u ;;


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 5, 2014)

forest deer said:


> as much as you feel like my arts worth : D
> jokes, i don't know n - n
> offer?
> 
> ...



That's fine! : D Can't wait so see it ahhh <333


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> That's fine! : D Can't wait so see it ahhh <333







done!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> done!



Ahhhh adorable thank you so much <33 gonna use this omg I'll be available in a few minutes! In someone's town rn c: let me know when we i can drop off the bells!


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Ahhhh adorable thank you so much <33 gonna use this omg I'll be available in a few minutes! In someone's town rn c: let me know when we i can drop off the bells!


aww no problem <3
i'm available any time, just let me know when your ready!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> aww no problem <3
> i'm available any time, just let me know when your ready!



Added! I'm ready now~ I'll be carrying 2mil the first time and then another 2 mil after going to the bank! (Carrying in mail slots hehe) let me know when gates are open!


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> Added! I'm ready now~ I'll be carrying 2mil the first time and then another 2 mil after going to the bank! (Carrying in mail slots hehe) let me know when gates are open!



opening the gates!
and alrightyy <3


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

Howdy

was just wondering if by chance you did full body too? o:


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Howdy
> 
> was just wondering if by chance you did full body too? o:



howdyy <3
oh yes.. but with extreme extreme bribes c:


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> howdyy <3
> oh yes.. but with extreme extreme bribes c:



uhm
10m??? ;A; idk man
name a price P:


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> uhm
> 10m??? ;A; idk man
> name a price P:



well it also depends on the avatar ;D
yeh 10m+ sounds good c:


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

FANTASTIC YEAH
my mayor :
http://i57.tinypic.com/2cgyjxl.jpg
dress : http://independentideals.tumblr.com...molly-page-they-first-outfit-we-see-her#notes
And could you maybe have her holding a heart balloon? and maybe doing somethin' animated lol
Please let me know what price range you're looking for, and we'll go from there  Thank you!!!


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> FANTASTIC YEAH
> my mayor :
> http://i57.tinypic.com/2cgyjxl.jpg
> dress : http://independentideals.tumblr.com...molly-page-they-first-outfit-we-see-her#notes
> ...


would it be okay if i leave out the glasses or no?
cause i make ugly pixel glasses > . >
and ok lets see what i can do!



erm. just anything that you feel like paying over 10m+ (bribbess yess)

edit; oh yeh what pose?


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 6, 2014)

Id add some TBT to my order if you did a full body >.<


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> Id add some TBT to my order if you did a full body >.<



how much?
im still doing yours so if you want a fullbody i can do that (done half the hair atm)


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> would it be okay if i leave out the glasses or no?
> cause i make ugly pixel glasses > . >
> and ok lets see what i can do!
> 
> ...



Could you just try to do what you can with the glasses if possible? If not, just without is fine.
Any pose is fine o:
& I'll offer 14m c:


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> how much?
> im still doing yours so if you want a fullbody i can do that (done half the hair atm)


Woohoo!~ 300TBT and another 3 million? :3


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

will you be open tomorrow? ;v; i can have my refs in by tomorrow! oh, and how does 3m sound? ;o;


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Could you just try to do what you can with the glasses if possible? If not, just without is fine.
> Any pose is fine o:
> & I'll offer 14m c:


will you be online in 30mins?
i should have a wip by then


- - - Post Merge - - -




roseiscrossing said:


> will you be open tomorrow? ;v; i can have my refs in by tomorrow! oh, and how does 3m sound? ;o;


yes i will, but i wont be here to check orders // draw til 4pm AEST n_n


----------



## Aesthetic (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> will you be online in 30mins?
> i should have a wip by then
> 
> 
> ...



Well def be on in 30 mins


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 6, 2014)

Hey! Just wondering if I can get another onee
its for my friend on dA <3
Ref: 



you got so many high offers wow
ill give you 250 TBT this time I guess? I hope that is fine ; v ;


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Netflix said:


> Well def be on in 30 mins







awwwwfffzskfdhfg
done done done
sorry i think i made the hair too light //slap
and sorry the animation was crappy, my brain couldn't think of any ideas u n u

STRECHH

- - - Post Merge - - -




Bunnii said:


> Hey! Just wondering if I can get another onee
> its for my friend on dA <3
> Ref:
> View attachment 38034
> ...


yep i will get started after i finish one more commish ; u ;;
so many qt characters ; n ; 

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry if i skip some orders or take forever
my fingers are aching from clicking the mouse 10000000000000000 times
D;


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 6, 2014)

no worries, you should take your time <3
don't overwork yourself ; v ;


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> no worries, you should take your time <3
> don't overwork yourself ; v ;







//wimpers
its fine .. i need to learn to work harder ; u ;; <3
anyway, here is your pixel c:


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 6, 2014)

Thank you so much! That is so cute. 
I'm gonna give it to my friend to use, she will love it c: 
Gonna pay you right now <3

noo I don't want your fingers to hurt more, you should take a break ; A ;


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Thank you so much! That is so cute.
> I'm gonna give it to my friend to use, she will love it c:
> Gonna pay you right now <3
> 
> noo I don't want your fingers to hurt more, you should take a break ; A ;


ehe no problem & thankyou once again for commissioning! n u n


//clicksfuriously


----------



## Cudon (Apr 6, 2014)

Uhh would you be willing to try the gasmask? xD I can offer liike idk.. 2m? Nvm you'll decline it anyways uwu


----------



## dreamysnowx (Apr 6, 2014)

could you do all my villagers? c: 

I'll love to have all my villagers blinking in my signature o:

my offer: would 2mil be too low? D:


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Uhh would you be willing to try the gasmask? xD I can offer liike idk.. 2m? Nvm you'll decline it anyways uwu


sorry bab i can't do masks they make me cry on my desk
its so hard to do ; Q ;;;
//crisorry

- - - Post Merge - - -




dreamysnowx said:


> could you do all my villagers? c:
> 
> I'll love to have all my villagers blinking in my signature o:
> 
> my offer: would 2mil be too low? D:


hmm this would take a lonnnnnnnnnnngggggg while
but i might consider it.. n - n


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 6, 2014)

If you're not too full could I get another one of madoka from PMMM? ;v; I don't wanna make you too full but the pixels and sO CUTE andkdjsksk 

I can offer 250 TBT if that's alright! c:




And take your time if you accept! I'm in no rush haha


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

lynn105 said:


> If you're not too full could I get another one of madoka from PMMM? ;v; I don't wanna make you too full but the pixels and sO CUTE andkdjsksk
> 
> I can offer 250 TBT if that's alright! c:
> 
> ...



AWW accepted! & thankyou ahah <33
i'm busy at the moment, but tomorrow i will be able to pixel her c:
just going to keep pixelling!~


----------



## Cudon (Apr 6, 2014)

Since you can't make my mayor can I request my villagers? The 10 in my siggy except Moe replaced with Rodeo. They don't have to animated.. willing to give 2-3 m uwu 

Sorry for bothering you j-j


----------



## doveling (Apr 6, 2014)

Dinomates said:


> Since you can't make my mayor can I request my villagers? The 10 in my siggy except Moe replaced with Rodeo. They don't have to animated.. willing to give 2-3 m uwu
> 
> Sorry for bothering you j-j


hmm maybe, im not really up to doing 10 animals but i'll take it to consideration..
also is it 3m for the set or..? /lost


----------



## Cudon (Apr 6, 2014)

forest deer said:


> hmm maybe, im not really up to doing 10 animals but i'll take it to consideration..
> also is it 3m for the set or..? /lost


I think you'd deserve 3m each but im too broke for that right now .n.


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 6, 2014)

hi i'm back ;v; are you still taking requests?


----------



## doveling (Apr 7, 2014)

roseiscrossing said:


> hi i'm back ;v; are you still taking requests?


yes i am still open ; v ;


----------



## doveling (Apr 7, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> Id add some TBT to my order if you did a full body >.<







done! sorry it took long, i accidentally removed your file u - u


----------



## KermitTea (Apr 7, 2014)

I'm assuming you're not willing to do my dogs? XD
it's okay if you won't do it so I can stop lurking the thread


----------



## doveling (Apr 7, 2014)

Karen said:


> I'm assuming you're not willing to do my dogs? XD
> it's okay if you won't do it so I can stop lurking the thread



i was experimenting earlier today and it looks hopeless D;
im sorry but i can do animals! they look super weird when i pixel them


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 7, 2014)

forest deer said:


> done! sorry it took long, i accidentally removed your file u - u



Ahhhh!!! That's so awesome! Thank you sooo much! I'll send the TBT over right now, but I won't be home until later tonight at around 10pm EST To give you the bells! D:


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 7, 2014)

Can I get pietro and I holding hands?? TBT bells = 600


----------



## Kildor (Apr 7, 2014)

Do you do males? Like draw them? (Sorry if it sounded wrong)


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 7, 2014)

Spoiler: ref






the hat qr code is a floral crown by the way ;u; how does 3.5m sound for head? c: 

how much are you looking for full body o;


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 7, 2014)

Let me know when a good time for you would be so I can drop off your money >.< If we can't meet up I'll just pay you in TBT bells with the 6million I still owe you :3 Or I can just do that instead if you would prefer that xD (It would be at the rate of 800k per 100 TBT bells)


----------



## mob (Apr 7, 2014)

did my request go through? o:


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

Cuhdalie said:


> Let me know when a good time for you would be so I can drop off your money >.< If we can't meet up I'll just pay you in TBT bells with the 6million I still owe you :3 Or I can just do that instead if you would prefer that xD (It would be at the rate of 800k per 100 TBT bells)


if you could do tbt bells that would be great!
so that would be 750 tbt bells c:


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

gamzee said:


> did my request go through? o:







mhm i accepted it c:
sorry it took long, busy with school!

- - - Post Merge - - -




roseiscrossing said:


> Spoiler: ref
> 
> 
> 
> ...


cute c:
and 3.5m sounds fine c:

since fullbodies are super dooper bribes, 10m+ is fine (outrageous prices sorry ; u ;


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 8, 2014)

Eeep, can I get one of my mayor? For 1m bells and 100 tbt?


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> Eeep, can I get one of my mayor? For 1m bells and 100 tbt?



mayor refs? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Do you do males? Like draw them? (Sorry if it sounded wrong)


aha yes c:


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 8, 2014)

here ya go! I just didn't know if that was enough of an offer, I can offer more if you'd like ^-^

http://imgur.com/a/Q5P4b


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

ghostbab said:


> here ya go! I just didn't know if that was enough of an offer, I can offer more if you'd like ^-^
> 
> http://imgur.com/a/Q5P4b







and here YOU go ehe
i don't care about payment, as long as it is an offer, i'm up for it aha


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah for mine can you make it so her hair is done? Thanks~


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Ah for mine can you make it so her hair is done? Thanks~


pardon?
sorry i don't get what your saying aha~


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah sorry~ Autocorrect changed it... On page 4 I made an offer and I was wondering if you could make it that my mayor has her hair down. Thanks c:


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Ah sorry~ Autocorrect changed it... On page 4 I made an offer and I was wondering if you could make it that my mayor has her hair down. Thanks c:


oh aha alright!
and yes i will get on to it tomorrow since i gotta go to bed soon u_u
also! straight hair or curly//wavey?


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 8, 2014)

Ah well my hair is kind of curly so I'll go with curly/wavy. Thanks, have a good night c:


----------



## Nouris (Apr 8, 2014)

Ooh yay! Could I have one? >w< 

Mayor ref ~




Oh yeah and 4mil :3


----------



## ~Mae~ (Apr 8, 2014)

i will edit when i get a little more money, these are so cute!


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 8, 2014)

forest deer said:


> and here YOU go ehe
> i don't care about payment, as long as it is an offer, i'm up for it aha



that's literally the cutest thing i've ever seen?! omg, you're so fast! just let me know when you'd like to pick up your bells, or when you'd like me to drop them off! i'll send the tbt now~


----------



## mob (Apr 8, 2014)

ahh sorry for sounding rude or anything
but what time zone are you so i could pay you?


----------



## doveling (Apr 8, 2014)

hi c:
im not avaliable for in-game trades at the moment thanks to school - n -
hopefully i can get on tonight (AEST time)

if you guys can pay in tbt bells that would be ultra handy
800k = 100 tbt bells


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 8, 2014)

I can pay 250 tbt?
I can raise it, but I'm trying to save TBT bells.

(link)

Note: Please don't forget the heart shades, unless you can't draw them, lol. uwu;; Lots of artwork I got were missing them.


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 8, 2014)

Is it still okay if I request someone? /life was suddenly busy and then yeah im weird/
Also don't know if you would do a guy character, but you're little people are so cute and i wouldn't want it to not be like that.
I can offer all the tbtbells I have and in game bells? I dunno how much to offer since they seem to be all over the board and I think its probably better you name a price based on difficulty...

Anyway if I can still ask, I'll put some links to refs in a spoiler just in case, because for some reason it won't let me upload them...


Spoiler



http://cdn.myanimelist.net/images/characters/9/41337.jpg For the colors/color scheme of him. 
http://th09.deviantart.net/fs70/200...ets_and_carnage___heine_by_orakih-d7518ho.png For the hair style I guess.
http://www.zerochan.net/173804#full
Just in case another is needed. 

He has bandages around his neck, you can avoid doing the piercings if you want (i mean you dont have to do it at all but) but I do like them, red eyes, white hair, pale, and make him as cute as you want 



But um yeah! *340tbt and I can add in game bells. *Not asking for full body just the icon.


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 8, 2014)

You are so good at animated pixels. I love the pixel you did for me, but could I request a blinking pixel? REF


200tbt + 1mill for a fullbody? or is that to low? T-T


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2014)

NaraFlower said:


> You are so good at animated pixels. I love the pixel you did for me, but could I request a blinking pixel? REF
> 
> 
> 200tbt + 1mill for a fullbody? or is that to low? T-T


sorry its low :c
i only take extreme bribes for them as they take a while ; u ;;;


----------



## ghostbab (Apr 9, 2014)

Can I send you another 150 tbt for the 1 million bells, or would you like the 1 million bells now?


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2014)

if you could send tbt bells it would be great!~<3


----------



## Alysha (Apr 9, 2014)

Gah, your pixels are so adorable! 
I'll have to keep an eye out for a later date. :3


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

Mee please! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Please can I have a full body???


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

These are very cute! Thinking about bribing you for a full body (I can bribe to the extreme hehe).


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Mee please! Please can I have a full body???



what would your offer be? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> These are very cute! Thinking about bribing you for a full body (I can bribe to the extreme hehe).


ehe thankyouu <3
and sure aha feel free to shoot me an offer!


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

Umm, 3 million?


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 9, 2014)

100TBT for a headshot
I'm saving up for a username change but I adore these<3


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2014)

SejxTwiggy said:


> Umm, 3 million?



sorry but i'll have to pass
3m can get you a icon though..


----------



## sej (Apr 9, 2014)

What a headshot? Yeah that's a deal!


forest deer said:


> sorry but i'll have to pass
> 3m can get you a icon though..


----------



## doveling (Apr 9, 2014)

FrozenElsa said:


> 100TBT for a headshot
> I'm saving up for a username change but I adore these<3



hmm ok sure, what ref?

- - - Post Merge - - -



SejxTwiggy said:


> What a headshot? Yeah that's a deal!



i'll get to it right away!


----------



## Yui Z (Apr 9, 2014)

Let me think about where I plan on using it and I'll make you a good offer


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 9, 2014)

Omg tysm!
I'm also wearing tortoise specs now:3 (graciegrace)
Should I send 100TBT before or after?


----------



## LeilaChan (Apr 9, 2014)

Nm~ tysm for the slot


----------



## Mayaa (Apr 9, 2014)

I would like a headshot for 250TBT. Just tell me if it's too low.

Here are my refs.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 9, 2014)

3m for a headshot? 
 Sorry the pictures kinda terrible but its the best I could find  Can you make my eyes normal and don't do the glasses?


----------



## Cuhdalie (Apr 9, 2014)

forest deer said:


> hi c:
> im not avaliable for in-game trades at the moment thanks to school - n -
> hopefully i can get on tonight (AEST time)
> 
> ...


I will send you the payment of 750 TBT now then


----------



## NaraFlower (Apr 9, 2014)

How extreme does the bribe have to be? lol


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 9, 2014)

hi did my request go through? ;o;


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 9, 2014)

Haha now its 350tbt which is more even. I hope that's enough? I'm not posting as  much lately it would seem.


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2014)

Actually can I change my order?
Can I have my Mayor and Goldie? My mayor refs are in my signature though they're kinda small


----------



## doveling (Apr 10, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Haha now its 350tbt which is more even. I hope that's enough? I'm not posting as  much lately it would seem.



hm i'll try! i don't think i'm good at guys but i'll try!

- - - Post Merge - - -



GoldieJoan said:


> Actually can I change my order?
> Can I have my Mayor and Goldie? My mayor refs are in my signature though they're kinda small



welll.. they are only headshots, so you do you want 2 icons?
one of you mayor & one of goldie?

i dont know aha

- - - Post Merge - - -



roseiscrossing said:


> hi did my request go through? ;o;


yep!~ acceptedd it

- - - Post Merge - - -

NEW PIXELS FOR SALE!





I AM DOING CUSTOM VILLAGERS (FAKE DESIGNED VILLAGERS) FOR YOU
YOU CAN PICK OUT ANY ANIMAL AVALIABLE IN GAME, CLOTHING, COLOUR PALETTE, GENDER AND OTHER DETAILS


----------



## sej (Apr 10, 2014)

Could you please do Twiggy and my Mayor joined together? So Twej? Ref;


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 10, 2014)

forest deer said:


> NEW PIXELS FOR SALE!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Haha ooh that sounds cool, I want one then! (lol ive commissioned you so many times, i love your pixels though <33)
Animal: Rabbit
Clothing: Something that matches my mayor's dress. You can make it up. So something pink, white and green.
Colour Palette: White, purple, pink and maybe a little green.
Gender: Female
Other Details: Could her fur/body be white? and her hair could be purple? also could she be like my mayor in a rabbit form? 

I'll offer 3 mil? Tell me if that is an okay price.


----------



## doveling (Apr 10, 2014)

Bunnii said:


> Haha ooh that sounds cool, I want one then! (lol ive commissioned you so many times, i love your pixels though <33)
> Animal: Rabbit
> Clothing: Something that matches my mayor's dress. You can make it up. So something pink, white and green.
> Colour Palette: White, purple, pink and maybe a little green.
> ...



do you have a specific hair style? c:
also any specifics for the use of the purple/green/pink/white?

- - - Post Merge - - -

ALSO!
personality?


----------



## sej (Apr 10, 2014)

Should I add more detail to mine?


----------



## doveling (Apr 10, 2014)

yes please c:


----------



## BubbleRadius (Apr 10, 2014)

Could I request my mayor? My ref is in my sig


----------



## Bunnii (Apr 10, 2014)

forest deer said:


> do you have a specific hair style? c:
> also any specifics for the use of the purple/green/pink/white?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...




Long purple pigtails (not too long though) with a pink flower in her hair
Pink, green and white for the dress.
Purple for the hair.
And white for the body 
and for personality, she would be peppy


----------



## sej (Apr 10, 2014)

Ok c:

My mayor and Twiggy, so Twej
Personality is Peppy
Colour is Yellow

Mayor; 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Twiggy; 

Let me know if you need any more information!


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 10, 2014)

omggg I hope this isn't too much since I'm already getting a new one TAT

female
Normal
blue, tan, brown
deer? O:
Somewhat similar to my mayor's outfit flowerr crown if you cannnnn
Mayor mako drew my mayor before as an animal, can you make it something like it? C:


Spoiler



Credit to mayor mako! I have her permission  ;v;







3mil? O:


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2014)

Yes please, one of my mayor and Goldie if that okay


----------



## applepopple (Apr 10, 2014)

Heyyy! I would love one customed villager too! They're so cute! 
I'll give you free hands  Although I would love her to be cute, I love pink and bright colors <3 
How much do you want for her? :3 would bells be okay??
Maybe 2-3 mil?

Or then if you don't like to use imagination that much I would love one about Penelope the peppy mouse! 

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 10, 2014)

forest deer said:


> hm i'll try! i don't think i'm good at guys but i'll try!



Oh hun, you don't have to if you don't want to! I can order something else. (But if you do do it I really don't mind if it looks just like the girls but with his hair haha)
But also I will have to get one of those custom villagers eventually because thats adorable wow!


----------



## Pearls (Apr 10, 2014)

Can I please get a custom villager as well? They're  really cute! owo
Can it be a rainbow cat and wearing a lace up dress?
Thanks!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 10, 2014)

I can never seem to catch you online so would it be easier if I paid in forums bells? I don't have many so I can only offer 200. I hope that's enough for a headshot c: If not I can still pay in-game bells and I'll just keep trying to see you online


----------



## radical6 (Apr 10, 2014)

omgmgmg how much are the villager pixels?? i would pay for one


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 10, 2014)

if i wanted a full body holding a blue bunny ballon how much would that be?
would 200 tbt be okay? ref is the chibi in my sig, if you'd like a screenshot too though i can supply that^^


----------



## doveling (Apr 11, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> I can never seem to catch you online so would it be easier if I paid in forums bells? I don't have many so I can only offer 200. I hope that's enough for a headshot c: If not I can still pay in-game bells and I'll just keep trying to see you online








forum bells are fine!
here you are!~ sorry for the wait


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 11, 2014)

Oh my god! Thanks so much I'll send the forum bells through right away~


----------



## whimsy (Apr 13, 2014)

these are so cute ^^ i'm not sure how much to offer for a full body?? 3 mil??


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 13, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> if i wanted a full body holding a blue bunny ballon how much would that be?
> would 200 tbt be okay? ref is the chibi in my sig, if you'd like a screenshot too though i can supply that^^



was my offer too low or? D;


----------



## Deareux (Apr 13, 2014)

400 TBT Bells for my mayor?


----------



## doveling (Apr 21, 2014)

DUE TO MY INACTIVITY IN THIS THREAD, ALL ORDERS ARE CANCELLED AS SOME MIGHT HAVE CHANGED THEIR MINDS ABOUT ORDERING.
if you still would like to order, please quote or repost your order c:


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2014)

forest deer said:


> DUE TO MY INACTIVITY IN THIS THREAD, ALL ORDERS ARE CANCELLED AS SOME MIGHT HAVE CHANGED THEIR MINDS ABOUT ORDERING.
> if you still would like to order, please quote or repost your order c:







lynn105 said:


> If you're not too full could I get another one of madoka from PMMM? ;v; I don't wanna make you too full but the pixels and sO CUTE andkdjsksk
> 
> I can offer 250 TBT if that's alright! c:
> 
> ...



I think I'll just get madoka and no villager ver of mayor haha :d


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Do you take tbt bells from them?  i see tbt bells offered


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

Hi!! I'd like a full body of nemu with a b. bunny ballon.
Would 3mil be enough?

I have chibis and art in my sig for reference but if you need screenshots i can get you that too ^^


----------



## doveling (Apr 21, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Do you take tbt bells from them?  i see tbt bells offered


tbt bells are fine!

- - - Post Merge - - -



iamnothyper said:


> Hi!! I'd like a full body of nemu with a b. bunny ballon.
> Would 3mil be enough?
> 
> I have chibis and art in my sig for reference but if you need screenshots i can get you that too ^^



i  will have a go!
as i sorta suck at guys don't expect a masterpiece ; u ;;


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

forest deer said:


> i  will have a go!
> as i sorta suck at guys don't expect a masterpiece ; u ;;



omg yay!! leme know when i can pay ^^


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Would you do a full body for tbt bells or just headshots? ^^ its fine if not and i need to pm the ref


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> omg yay!! leme know when i can pay ^^



ah, just fyi, he has white leather shoes. its a bit hard to see xD
and, would you mind making it so he's holding the balloon to the left? i wanna stick him next to my other guy.


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 21, 2014)

Let me know when I can pay too~ c:


----------



## mob (Apr 21, 2014)

are you available


----------



## doveling (Apr 21, 2014)

yep!~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Wolfie said:


> Would you do a full body for tbt bells or just headshots? ^^ its fine if not and i need to pm the ref



mhm i accept any payment for any style ah c:


----------



## mob (Apr 21, 2014)

i'll just give you some tbt bells instead. to make it easier


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

forest deer said:


> yep!~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



;o hey wanna trade now?
mind setting up retail or would you prefer i drop?


----------



## doveling (Apr 21, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> ;o hey wanna trade now?
> mind setting up retail or would you prefer i drop?








retail is good c:
i'm not avaliable for trade atm but maybe in 20mins?


----------



## Prisma (Apr 21, 2014)

Did you get my pm? •^•


----------



## doveling (Apr 21, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> Did you get my pm? •^•



oh yes i forgot to reply as i was busy pixelling 
replying now!~


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 21, 2014)

forest deer said:


> retail is good c:
> i'm not avaliable for trade atm but maybe in 20mins?



omg he's so cute!! xDDDD
just wondering though, does the balloon animate as well when he blinks? if not that's fine, i can animate myself, hehe.
yea later sounds good. i have to shower and everything anyways


----------



## whimsy (Apr 22, 2014)

whimsy said:


> these are so cute ^^ i'm not sure how much to offer for a full body?? 3 mil??



bumping this up ^^


----------



## Mercedes (Apr 22, 2014)

Can I get a custom villager for 1mill 

Ex in sig 

- - - Post Merge - - -

The patch work cat thing


----------



## doveling (Apr 22, 2014)

whimsy said:


> bumping this up ^^



3m is abit low, but since in in a pixelly mood i'll accept it c:
whats your ref? c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Luckypinch said:


> Can I get a custom villager for 1mill
> 
> Ex in sig
> 
> ...


ah cute
accepted c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2014)

forest deer said:


> 3m is abit low, but since in in a pixelly mood i'll accept it c:
> whats your ref? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



hey^^ i was wondering if you saw my question?
also, i can pay you now if you'd like~


----------



## doveling (Apr 22, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> hey^^ i was wondering if you saw my question?
> also, i can pay you now if you'd like~



ack opps i missed it /blind
i accidently deleted all my frames of my past pixels to make up room on my computer so i won't be able to correct & make new frames
but i can try if you'd like c:
& yep im avaliable for trade


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 22, 2014)

Hi if possible can I order a full body one with my mayor holding a pink bunny balloon/red heart balloon (I don't mind) and is blinking with the balloon moving like in your example? I would pay 1-5mill. If you want more just tell me. Here's my mayor pic sorry if too big!

Top : Blue letter jacket 
Trousers/Jeans: Arctic-camo 
Shoes: Purple hi-tops 
Accessories: Flashy hairpin  and thick glasses 
VM/PM if you have accepted my order I won't come back frequently which is why I need you to VMM me thanks!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 22, 2014)

forest deer said:


> ack opps i missed it /blind
> i accidently deleted all my frames of my past pixels to make up room on my computer so i won't be able to correct & make new frames
> but i can try if you'd like c:
> & yep im avaliable for trade



its ok i can probably give it a try myself. 
thank you ^^ hes adorable! i'll add you right now
lemme know when you're all set up and open~


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 22, 2014)

Could i possibly get a pixel of my OC from my comic for maybe 200 Tbt..?


----------



## Saturniidae (Apr 22, 2014)

ahh these are so cute. can i have full body for 6 million bells?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 22, 2014)

forest deer said:


> 3m is abit low, but since in in a pixelly mood i'll accept it c:
> whats your ref? c:
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> ...



ooh thanks so much!! i'd be glad to make you one of my mini pixels on top of the 3m too ^^ example in my siggy~
i'll put an outfit together! xx


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 22, 2014)

Could I switch my order? n.n' I finally styled my new mayor so I'd like to ask for one of him. I'll put a ref up once I get on my computer. Also how big do these bribes have to be to get a full body n.n if I add a few mil and whatever extra tbt I have now from the original offer could I get one? If not sorry for low balling I just don't have a lot haha


----------



## doveling (Apr 22, 2014)

Krystal10140 said:


> Hi if possible can I order a full body one with my mayor holding a pink bunny balloon/red heart balloon (I don't mind) and is blinking with the balloon moving like in your example? I would pay 1-5mill. If you want more just tell me. Here's my mayor pic sorry if too big!
> View attachment 41820
> Top : Blue letter jacket View attachment 41821
> Trousers/Jeans: Arctic-camo View attachment 41822
> ...



pay as much as you want, i'll vm you now c:
accepted

- - - Post Merge - - -



Joonbug said:


> Could I switch my order? n.n' I finally styled my new mayor so I'd like to ask for one of him. I'll put a ref up once I get on my computer. Also how big do these bribes have to be to get a full body n.n if I add a few mil and whatever extra tbt I have now from the original offer could I get one? If not sorry for low balling I just don't have a lot haha



feel free to c:
do you mind bumping up your offer?

- - - Post Merge - - -



whimsy said:


> ooh thanks so much!! i'd be glad to make you one of my mini pixels on top of the 3m too ^^ example in my siggy~
> i'll put an outfit together! xx



aww thank you but i currently don't have any characters to be drawn.. unless you can sprite karret (on the front page)
& alright i'll be waiting c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saturniidae said:


> ahh these are so cute. can i have full body for 6 million bells?



sure c:
whats your ref?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mewmewmewm said:


> Could i possibly get a pixel of my OC from my comic for maybe 200 Tbt..?



sure c:
a headshot yes?
oh & ref:?


----------



## Saturniidae (Apr 22, 2014)

aww thanks. ok I will get my references


----------



## doveling (Apr 22, 2014)

Luckypinch said:


> Can I get a custom villager for 1mill
> 
> Ex in sig
> 
> ...







ack fail u - u


----------



## whimsy (Apr 22, 2014)

heres my ref ^^ sorry for the terrible quality :/ i took a pic of the dress separately too to make it easier :3










thank you so much, there are so so adorable i can't wait to see her!! i'll try and see if i can sprite your oc, haven't tried to do anything but mayors yet so wish my luck lol!! xx

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and the thing she's holding is a jinny joe, the ones you wish on :3 thanks again!! xx


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 22, 2014)

Oh no I don't mind. I just hope its alright that you might have to keep telling me to bump it n.n' I'm just bad at this and haven't looked through to get much of a handle on what is good. 

So essentially id be saying 480tbt bells and like 3mil? If thats not enough then maybe like up to 5mil? But 480 tbt should be between like 4 and 4.8mil or something... tell me how much is needed though  


Spoiler







Sorry its also a boy :/


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Oh no I don't mind. I just hope its alright that you might have to keep telling me to bump it n.n' I'm just bad at this and haven't looked through to get much of a handle on what is good.
> 
> So essentially id be saying 480tbt bells and like 3mil? If thats not enough then maybe like up to 5mil? But 480 tbt should be between like 4 and 4.8mil or something... tell me how much is needed though
> 
> ...


 eheh its totally fine : D
accepted; any offer is fine, pay as much as you want when you get your outcome c:
i've gotten use to drawing guys now (they may turn half feminine oops)


- - - Post Merge - - -

NEW LAZY FREE TIME BASELESS RANDOM PIXEL TIME [ONLY FOR NOW][LIMITED ACCESS]







im not slacking i swear!~ just taking a break from base orientated pixels
check front page if interested in random pixels


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd love the grab a bag thing haha. (Idk what to call it pfft)


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> I'd love the grab a bag thing haha. (Idk what to call it pfft)



yup grab bag ahaha c:
would you like the same character done?
n_n thanks for ordering again btw~
/well i think your ordering?/!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Yes same character please! (And yes I am ordering haha)


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

;o could i get grab bag too? xD


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Yes same character please! (And yes I am ordering haha)


alright i'll get started!~
oh and also your avatars a bit blurry, so i will give you the .png format of the icon c:





- - - Post Merge - - -



iamnothyper said:


> ;o could i get grab bag too? xD



aha accepted c:


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

forest deer said:


> aha accepted c:



hehe, feel free to play around with him as you're experimenting xDD


----------



## Chantily (Apr 23, 2014)

May I order a grab bag please? c:


Spoiler: Click!


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Thank you! 
I'll go ahead and swap it then c:


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

Chantily said:


> May I order a grab bag please? c:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Click!



accepted <3


----------



## Chantily (Apr 23, 2014)

Yay~ Thank you! > v< I look forward to seeing your wonderful art! <3


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

may i get a grab bag :O!!?


----------



## whimsy (Apr 23, 2014)

whimsy said:


> heres my ref ^^ sorry for the terrible quality :/ i took a pic of the dress separately too to make it easier :3
> 
> 
> 
> ...



just bumping this up since i think it got lost lol, let me know if you'd like me to pay before or after ^^


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

Sorry for the late ref, i didnt have many good ones on DA except for the comic itself so i stetched one up really quick XD

So can i have one grab bag for 100tbt then ( ^ω^ )


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> Thank you!
> I'll go ahead and swap it then c:







aha sorry its probably not the style you wanted, but your mayor inspired me to do a mini c:


- - - Post Merge - - -



Yundai said:


> may i get a grab bag :O!!?View attachment 41889



accepted!~

- - - Post Merge - - -



whimsy said:


> just bumping this up since i think it got lost lol, let me know if you'd like me to pay before or after ^^



aha looks like i missed this then ; u ;;
ok its accepted! & pay after c:


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

yay <3 these are super adorabs :3 also sorry if you said this before but would you like payment now or after?


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

Mewmewmewm said:


> Sorry for the late ref, i didnt have many good ones on DA except for the comic itself so i stetched one up really quick XD
> View attachment 41897
> So can i have one grab bag for 100tbt then ( ^ω^ )



aww cutie
accepted!~ & ok!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yundai said:


> yay <3 these are super adorabs :3 also sorry if you said this before but would you like payment now or after?



aw thankyou ; v ;; <3
& payment after is great!~


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

ok dokie ^^ can't wait


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

i think i have too many nemus in my sig but... whatever, excited ;D


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

it won't be too long everyone <3 aha
if anyone wants WIP previews just ask and i will screenshot what i have done
this is good incase i accidently draw the wrong thing & you are able to suggest things for me
/idealess


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

?^? ermurgurd grub burgs can i has?


----------



## Mewmewmewm (Apr 23, 2014)

forest deer said:


> it won't be too long everyone <3 aha
> if anyone wants WIP previews just ask and i will screenshot what i have done
> this is good incase i accidently draw the wrong thing & you are able to suggest things for me
> /idealess


GAHHHH （＾∇＾）
So excite so excite ~~( ^ω^ )~~


----------



## Saturniidae (Apr 23, 2014)

Thanks sorry for late response. I hope I'm not to late. here are my references for the full body



Spoiler: reference
















My mayor has green eyes and blue hair and can I have her with a blue heart balloon too please
thanks so much.


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

Wolfie said:


> •^• ermurgurd grub burgs can i has?



accepted aha
same ref yes?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saturniidae said:


> Thanks sorry for late response. I hope I'm not to late. here are my references for the full body
> 
> 
> 
> ...


no problem!~
& accepted c;


----------



## Chantily (Apr 23, 2014)

I'd love to see any WIPs you have of my order~ ; 3;


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

Joonbug said:


> Oh no I don't mind. I just hope its alright that you might have to keep telling me to bump it n.n' I'm just bad at this and haven't looked through to get much of a handle on what is good.
> 
> So essentially id be saying 480tbt bells and like 3mil? If thats not enough then maybe like up to 5mil? But 480 tbt should be between like 4 and 4.8mil or something... tell me how much is needed though
> 
> ...







aaaacccccck
fail fail fail 
turns out i suck again u - u
please do not pay i'm real disappointed in it
sorryyyy

- - - Post Merge - - -



Chantily said:


> I'd love to see any WIPs you have of my order~ ; 3;



i'm actually starting yours now!~
i will send a wip of the sketch soon c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh & do i have to include the glasses?


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

:O id love to see the WIP for mine as well


----------



## Chantily (Apr 23, 2014)

Oh don't worry, take your time! ^^ And you don't have to if they're too complicated! . v.b I'll be signing off for today though, so see you~


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

Chantily said:


> Oh don't worry, take your time! ^^ And you don't have to if they're too complicated! . v.b I'll be signing off for today though, so see you~



oh don't go yet!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: chantily's WIP (GRAB BAG)











- - - Post Merge - - -

ew blurry screencap


----------



## Prisma (Apr 23, 2014)

Yup same ref! •^•


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

What's a grab bag?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh I see make me one too please


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

JOIN.ME
currently livestreaming


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

forest deer said:


> JOIN.ME
> currently livestreaming



its not working :O


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

ops sorry i went to eat so i closed it
https://join.me/188-859-918
new code


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

o deer i acidentally gave you 200 i lagged  >,<


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

pickup for Yundai!~ 

- - - Post Merge - - -

returned 100 tbt yundai c:
~ updated front page with recent examples


----------



## Yundai (Apr 23, 2014)

forest deer said:


> pickup for Yundai!~
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



ty <3 sorry about that clumsy me


----------



## BungoTheElf (Apr 23, 2014)

May I have a grab bag if you didn't accept the one for madoka? O:


----------



## MindlessPatch (Apr 23, 2014)

Gosh I didn't see this until now haha. Thanks so much! She looks adorable ^^


----------



## Chantily (Apr 23, 2014)

forest deer said:


> oh don't go yet!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...


Oops! Sorry about that! > ~< Wow, the hair looks really good so far! o v ob


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

;o didya skip me or xD


----------



## mob (Apr 23, 2014)

gamzee said:


> [x]



can i get a grab bag of destery?


----------



## Krystal10140 (Apr 23, 2014)

Can I get a grab bag?


----------



## Joonbug (Apr 23, 2014)

but I think its cute. I should pay you some of the tbt bells at least! the 350 that the original offer was or the 100 people are paying? (sorry im confused by grab bags)

Anyway let me know what I should pay okay? :3 And I would love to comeback and get something else.  there's a girl character i really like from something if that would be better? Or not since you seem busy n.n'


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

i will no longer accept orders.
i will complete my list; then re-open a new thread & keep it more practical & organised
thankyou c:

9 ORDERS LEFT TIL RE-OPENING


----------



## doveling (Apr 23, 2014)

iamnothyper said:


> ;o didya skip me or xD










nope c:
i was still doing yours at the time  : D
heres too versions..


----------



## roseiscrossing (Apr 23, 2014)

hii i ordered a while back and it was accepted, could i see a wip? c: also, let me know when to pay! i kinda forgot how much to pay oops but if it's an easy conversion to TBT i'd do it to make it easier!


----------



## iamnothyper (Apr 23, 2014)

forest deer said:


> nope c:
> i was still doing yours at the time  : D
> heres too versions..



omg he's adorable as always ^^
i have no more room in my sig, lol


----------



## whimsy (Apr 24, 2014)

finished pixeling karret for you ^^





- - - Post Merge - - -

shes a bit shorter than some of the other sprites and a bit taller than others - wan't sure quite how tall she was supposed to be d:


----------

